# Zamir White



## Showtime (Jun 13, 2017)

Planning to announce on his momma's birthday, June 27th......and his momma really likes UGA. 


Birthday present for momma? And ALL Dawg fans?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 13, 2017)

never heard of him


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Planning to announce on his momma's birthday, June 27th......and his momma really likes UGA.
> 
> 
> Birthday present for momma? And ALL Dawg fans?



#1 Running Back in the country.. It was Clemson all the way and I do believe Kirby has flipped the young man.. 247 sports has him going to UGA. Fingers crossed!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2017)

We need him with Chubb and Micheal moving on. I think he'll be a Dawg but you never know with these kids....


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 14, 2017)

I agree things get interesting at RB next season with a huge hole to fill. I have a feeling our two studly rbs are gonna have a great season but we gotta have even decent line play.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 14, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> I agree things get interesting at RB next season with a huge hole to fill. I have a feeling our two studly rbs are gonna have a great season but we gotta have even decent line play.




says it all


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2017)

nickel back said:


> says it all



It's the missing link.


----------



## scooty006 (Jun 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> never heard of him



picture a Bama RB except bigger, faster, & stronger


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> #1 Running Back in the country.. It was Clemson all the way and I do believe Kirby has flipped the young man.. 247 sports has him going to UGA. Fingers crossed!



Actually it was only OSU versus UGA battle with Zamir loving OSU but Mama wanting him to go to UGA. Looks like Mama gonna win out with him committing on her BD.

I read his story and he seems like a fine young man!!!! Should be a great get for the pups!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually it was only OSU versus UGA battle with Zamir loving OSU but Mama wanting him to go to UGA. Looks like Mama gonna win out with him committing on her BD.
> 
> I read his story and he seems like a fine young man!!!! Should be a great get for the pups!



they will find a way to screw it up. poor line play. all those slayer and nickel back type excuses


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2017)

Lack of running backs, has been the least of our problems, the last few years.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 14, 2017)

That's a cruel joke to play on his Ma's birthday


----------



## nickel back (Jun 15, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> they will find a way to screw it up. poor line play. all those slayer and nickel back type excuses



what's so bad is, I wish it was an excuses, the O line sucks, they are still getting pushed around


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 15, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually it was only OSU versus UGA battle with Zamir loving OSU but Mama wanting him to go to UGA. Looks like Mama gonna win out with him committing on her BD.
> 
> I read his story and he seems like a fine young man!!!! Should be a great get for the pups!





Matthew6 said:


> they will find a way to screw it up. poor line play. all those slayer and nickel back type excuses



It appears Kirby is getting ready to thump both Meyer and Saban.. Suck it up buttercups..


----------



## IvyThicket (Jun 15, 2017)

Hearing a lot more North Carolina grumbling as of late. He visited there this weekend, his best friend plays there and rumors coming out of Scotland County are that mama would like for him to stay close so that she can come watch as often as she'd like. UNC really pouring on too that they have the second most RB's on NFL rosters, second only to Bama. 

Supposedly he's going back to Chapel Hill this week for Fedora's 'Freak Show' camp. 

This one ought to be interesting.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 15, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's a cruel joke to play on his Ma's birthday



Can you imagine the meltdown the pup fans would have!!!! If anyone can pull it off it's Meyer!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 15, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Can you imagine the meltdown the pup fans would have!!!! If anyone can pull it off it's Meyer!!!



slayer will go into full meltdown mode. 

elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii and nickel back too.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 15, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer will go into full meltdown mode.
> 
> elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii and nickel back too.



Not me, not at all.

It's the trench war we need to stay focused on if you ask me....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 16, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Not me, not at all.
> 
> It's the trench war we need to stay focused on if you ask me....



Now there is a smart man right there!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 16, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Now there is a smart man right there!!!!



You're only agreeing cause we are stealing your recruit..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Now there is a smart man right there!!!!



nickel back is correct for sure. slayer and elfiiii will be in meltdown mode soon enough.


----------



## IvyThicket (Jun 16, 2017)

Zamir is heading to UNC for the second time in less than 7 days as we speak. Rumors are that he is staying the night tonight. This is huge this close to his announcement. There appears to be another horse in this race.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2017)

Never can blame a kid staying home to play in his home state. He'd be huge get for NC. Hope he ends up in Athens though.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 17, 2017)

Zamir may be having a sleep over with Fedora but Kirby will get last look and have Momma along, too.


----------



## across the river (Jun 17, 2017)

I think they have sealed the deal at this point. Kid is a beast and has been a stud for a while. Some schools started after him as a LB a couple of years when was going into his sop year.   I was pretty excited about him, but I have recently learned on this forum that you can't predict how a kid will perform in college based on his high school tape.   Football recruiting is like the lottery, completely random.   You just pick any old high school player and hope he turns out like you hope he would.   After learning all of that I don't have any confidence he will be very good, even if they get him.


----------



## IvyThicket (Jun 17, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Zamir may be having a sleep over with Fedora but Kirby will get last look and have Momma along, too.



Call me old school but I don't think you visit a school twice in 7 days, 10 days before you announce, and it be nothing.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2017)

IvyThicket said:


> Call me old school but I don't think you visit a school twice in 7 days, 10 days before you announce, and it be nothing.



I agree he's thinking about NC hard. Or he's being respectful to his home state. He's been a silent commit to UGA for a while now. You can't let yourself get caught up in the hype of these kids and recruiting they'll burn you every time. Zeus  has visited Clemson maybe more than UGA. These kids love the attention. I also agree that you can't ever count Kirby out with any recruit. The man is a legit recruiter but who knows if he can be a HC. Whoever gets this gets a good one.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2017)

Hope Zeus doesn't study our less than studly OL too hard.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 21, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I agree he's thinking about NC hard.



I am hoping the crystal ball predictions are correct. For a guy that wants to compete at the pro level, the teams like GA and Alabama are places you are guaranteed 20+ carries a game if you earn the #1 RB spot. 



brownceluse said:


> He's been a silent commit to UGA for a while now.



Oh?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2017)

IvyThicket said:


> Call me old school but I don't think you visit a school twice in 7 days, 10 days before you announce, and it be nothing.



maybe they have a very aggressive hostess program like the dawgs had a few years back.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe they have a very aggressive hostess program like the dawgs had a few years back.



You mean Tennessee and Lacy Pearl Earps?  She and her crew were legendary.  Some recruit said something about a trailer hitch and chrome, whatever that means.


----------



## IvyThicket (Jun 22, 2017)

Any word on if Zeus will be making a return trip to Athens before his announcement on Monday? Is UNC really going to get the last 2?

In just looking at his Twitter, there has been a ton of pro-UNC stuff he's retweeted recently mainly involving Jonathan Smith, his 'brother'/best friend that plays for UNC. He also changed his profile pic this morning to that of him when he was at UNC.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 23, 2017)

You never know with these recruits, but I'd be surprised if it's anyone but UGA. None of the insiders are budging on there predictions so we'll see!! Also, watch Justin Fields. There some smoke between him and UGA!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 27, 2017)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> You never know with these recruits, but I'd be surprised if it's anyone but UGA. None of the insiders are budging on there predictions so we'll see!! Also, watch Justin Fields. There some smoke between him and UGA!!



Fields plays at a school a few miles from me, so I plan on checking him out this fall. In my n'hood is another qb to watch, he plays out of district for Marietta High, big soph with pro style arm, Bailey is his last name.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 27, 2017)

Zeus is a DAWG!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Zeus is a DAWG!



Sweet!! 

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Georgia-Bulldogs-land-five-star-RB-Zamir-White-53345018


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 27, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Fields plays at a school a few miles from me, so I plan on checking him out this fall. In my n'hood is another qb to watch, he plays out of district for Marietta High, big soph with pro style arm, Bailey is his last name.



Good to know!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh look at the sugar falling out of the sky! Look at the sugar falling out of the sky! Okay, maybe a wee bit too early for all that! 

Awesome news! Hopefully he stays committed and signs with us.  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 27, 2017)

IvyThicket said:


> Call me old school but I don't think you visit a school twice in 7 days, 10 days before you announce, and it be nothing.



alright Old School, giving any stock tips?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 27, 2017)

His highlight reel is scary. This commit helps our 18' class considerably with other talented players wanting to play with this SEC ready 4.4 runnin' grown man rb.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2017)

sounds like elfiiiiiii and slayer are a year early on prediction. are you predicting Herschel 2.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice get Pup fans!!!!!

I have not kept up with the pups recruiting but after getting him, I checked out the class and was shocked to see the next highest recruit was so lowly ranked?

Maybe this pickup can get the train rolling so you can follow up last years great class!!!

Looks like yall might get one of those highly rated QB's.

The pups have never had much trouble landing QB,s and RB's though.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 27, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Zeus is a DAWG!



6 thug melts down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Nice get Pup fans!!!!!
> 
> I have not kept up with the pups recruiting but after getting him, I checked out the class and was shocked to see the next highest recruit was so lowly ranked?
> 
> ...



mutz need a qb.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 27, 2017)

6 ft 220 and runs a 10.6 100 meters, but still has the cutting ability of a small back.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> mutz need a qb.



"Need" feels a bit strong. Bama never needed one, and Kirby is clearly trying to build Bama East.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I have not kept up with the pups recruiting but after getting him, I checked out the class and was shocked to see *the next highest recruit was so lowly ranked?*



 I'm assuming you mean next highest commitment is ranked lowly. GA has a LOT of 4 and 5 star talent with 50% or more of the crystal ball predictions leaning to GA. I think commitments are strongly weighted by the commitment of Zeus and how the 2017 season plays out. 

Last year was a big class. GA won't have as many scholarships to offer this year. 18 at best I believe. So their recruiting ranking will definitely drop compared to this year. But they have some big fish on the line that will likely be reeled in.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 27, 2017)

Showtime said:


> I'm assuming you mean next highest commitment is ranked lowly. GA has a LOT of 4 and 5 star talent with 50% or more of the crystal ball predictions leaning to GA. I think commitments are strongly weighted by the commitment of Zeus and how the 2017 season plays out.
> 
> Last year was a big class. GA won't have as many scholarships to offer this year. 18 at best I believe. So their recruiting ranking will definitely drop compared to this year. But they have some big fish on the line that will likely be reeled in.



I think the pups will end with a top 10 class.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I think the pups will end with a top 10 class.



Agreed, but probably not top 3 (or even top 5) like last year just due to class size alone.

Plus, I was curious so I looked. Not sure what you mean by the next guy being so far down. Below White is a 4 star. Its a slow recruiting cycle for some schools so far though. Even Bama is only 60th.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 27, 2017)

Mmmm....no offense snook, but the bucks were just imaginary lovers in this soirée. The kid was Dawg all along. Most everything I've read in the last  couple of hours had little to no mention of the Bucks. Bama was the distant second and Zeuss' own words were "they were 7 yards back on a 40 yard dash"
Don't take offense, but even the visits he made were non-players. He was a Dawg commit in May.  Dawg fan since freshman year. 
https://www.dawgnation.com/


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 27, 2017)

Now Fields or Corral, Wynn, Salyer, and Trey Hill, then it will be a top 10 class, which considering the class size would be great.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 27, 2017)

Wynn, Salyer are probables at this point. I'll call it now and say Fields is probably a Dawg. .....that and $6.99 will get a six pack of Bud Lite too.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Wynn, Salyer are probables at this point. I'll call it now and say Fields is probably a Dawg. .....that and $6.99 will get a six pack of Bud Lite too.



that is some pure nasty water.....


GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2017)

Haters gonna hate.. And the others just flap their jaws.. 

Go Dawgs! Anyone doubting Kirby's recruiting is, well.. Not very smart. Too many arm chair QB's in here..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 28, 2017)

nickel back said:


> that is some pure nasty water.....
> 
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



I'm not right very often but I think those three will be Dawgs. Wynn and Salyer are easy picks, Fields is a little harder but in the end he wants to be the "new breed" of QB that would be a subtle change in UGA offensive philosophy. A history maker if you will. Besides that, he knows if he goes to to Cali to play that makes it financially difficult for family to come watch.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I'm not right very often but I think those three will be Dawgs. Wynn and Salyer are easy picks, Fields is a little harder but in the end he wants to be the "new breed" of QB that would be a subtle change in UGA offensive philosophy. A history maker if you will. Besides that, he knows if he goes to to Cali to play that makes it financially difficult for family to come watch.



Cali? I thought the projections were FSU? I don't even see any Cali schools on his list on 247Sports. Are you thinking of Corral?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 28, 2017)

Trojans offered and the talk is hot on their boards about stealing a 5* out of SEC country. FSU has him as high as FU. Same old story with every high profile recruits. Corrals' decommit from the Trojans sparked a lot of talk around the two. Only time will tell.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Haters gonna hate.. And the others just flap their jaws..
> 
> Go Dawgs! Anyone doubting Kirby's recruiting is, well.. Not very smart. Too many arm chair QB's in here..
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I know we're not talking about me!!!lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I know we're not talking about me!!!lol



Heck, no... All of the Georgia fans that talk smack about Kirby and his recruiting especially when he's the best recruiter we've seen at UGA.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't think you're an arm chair Snook. Personally I believe you are intellectual, and insightful into the world of college football. Even if you are misdirected in your belief that the center of the college football universe rotates around and eminates from Columbus Ohio, you're good people.  There's hope for you yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> There's hope for you yet.



No there's not.. He's still a yankee and there is no reversing that one..


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, no... All of the Georgia fans that talk smack about Kirby and his recruiting especially when he's the best recruiter we've seen at UGA.



The only thing I've said about Kirby's recruiting is his lack of a QB this year yet, and that can change in a heartbeat.  As far as being an armchair QB, if you express any opinion, good or bad you are an armchair QB.   After getting the verbal from White UGA is #55 in the country in recruiting this year.  I think a lot of recruits are in a waiting pattern to see if the Dawgs can win this year before they commit.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 28, 2017)

Salyer is the next piece. Bring in these hogs, and the skill players will follow.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 28, 2017)

Q7





MCBUCK said:


> Mmmm....no offense snook, but the bucks were just imaginary lovers in this soirée. The kid was Dawg all along. Most everything I've read in the last  couple of hours had little to no mention of the Bucks. Bama was the distant second and Zeuss' own words were "they were 7 yards back on a 40 yard dash"
> Don't take offense, but even the visits he made were non-players. He was a Dawg commit in May.  Dawg fan since freshman year.
> https://www.dawgnation.com/



That's why you haven't heard me talk about him lately. However, he did love the Buckeyes but his heart was always with the pups. Meyer knew that weeks ago and that's why he didn't wait and let Master Teague commit as soon as he watched him perform at camp a couple weeks ago.

With that said, don't let Teagues ranking fool you as most of the rankings experts that have watched him camp this summer said he will get a huge ranking boost and in their opinion, will be the top 1 or 2 back in America when it's all said and done.

His tape is every bit as good as Whites.
Don't get me wrong, White is a great back but it appears OSU did just fine at rb. He is a big kid and ran a legitimate 4.3 at Bamas camp and then the next week did it again at OSUs camp.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Haters gonna hate.. And the others just flap their jaws..
> 
> Go Dawgs! Anyone doubting Kirby's recruiting is, well.. Not very smart. Too many arm chair QB's in here..
> 
> Go Dawgs!



yep. them yankees be a hatin.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 28, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I think a lot of recruits are in a waiting pattern to see if the Dawgs can win this year before they commit.



This. ^


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2017)

If they don't show improvement over last year, all the recruiting in the world wont help. By improvement, I mean winning the games you are supposed to win without a struggle.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I don't think you're an arm chair Snook. Personally I believe you are intellectual, and insightful into the world of college football. Even if you are misdirected in your belief that the center of the college football universe rotates around and eminates from Columbus Ohio, you're good people.  There's hope for you yet.



Are you saying the college football universe doesn't rotate around the Horse Shoe?

That's the first I've heard that?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 28, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Are you saying the college football universe doesn't rotate around the Horse Shoe?
> 
> That's the first I've heard that?



Just ask Miguel...or RhBama..they'll give you a quick informational.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2017)

Only true team love originates in Athens. Anything else is just a weak attempt at trying to come close to it. Yall can give up, it don't exist.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 29, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Salyer is the next piece. Bring in these hogs, and the skill players will follow.


Word is Trey Hill is a lock too. 

I am expecting that 2017 will be another win season and people will call for Kirby's job. Then 2018-2019 will be so exciting the idjits calling for his job will slip back into the shadows again.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 4, 2017)

I wouldn't call any of these kids a lock until they unpack at frosh orientation. Win this fall, and Salyer and Hill are in for sure....but as the old saying goes..."ya gotta win baby!"


----------



## lampern (Jul 5, 2017)

If the bulldogs want to win they should transfer to the ACC.

You can beat up on the NC States, Wake Forests and Virginias.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jul 6, 2017)

lampern said:


> If the bulldogs want to win they should transfer to the ACC.
> 
> You can beat up on the NC States, Wake Forests and Virginias.



Why not beat up on the Vanderbilts, South Carolinas, Missouri's, Floridas, Kentuckys, Tennessees?


----------



## weathermantrey (Jul 6, 2017)

IMO, if Georgia can't win in the SEC East, they can't win in any division.  The SEC east was the worst division among power conferences last year.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jul 6, 2017)

lampern said:


> If the bulldogs want to win they should transfer to the ACC.
> 
> You can beat up on the NC States, Wake Forests and Virginias.



UGA can't even beat Georgia Tech...


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 6, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> UGA can't even beat Georgia Tech...



sortra like Clem getting beat by the Chickens, it happens some. Since youv'e recently shed the veil called Clemsoning it has made you quite proud....


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2017)

#fairweathermantrey


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> UGA can't even beat Georgia Tech...



And #fairweathermantrey can't beat me little ol me in a fact checking contest.. 

#fairweathermantreylivesmatter..

Last post please... Since you keep ignoring it..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=853767&page=8


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> sortra like Clem getting beat by the Chickens, it happens some. Since youv'e recently shed the veil called Clemsoning it has made you quite proud....



well, they did win one, against a very good team. what have the dogs done for you lately


----------



## weathermantrey (Jul 7, 2017)

As a Clemson fan I would love to be in the SEC East. Wouldn't have to play Florida State or Louisville this year if that was the case. Could just cruise through the schedule playing cupcakes....


----------



## scooty006 (Jul 7, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> As a Clemson fan I would love to be in the SEC East. Wouldn't have to play Florida State or Louisville this year if that was the case. Could just cruise through the schedule playing cupcakes....



Gurley & Chubb rushed for 328 yards last time the Dawgs played Clem's son (8 yds a carry).  What do you think Zamir will do with the Great Wall of GA blocking for him in the future?  Just think, without those 2 illegal pick plays Clem would be runner-up again.


----------



## lampern (Jul 7, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Why not beat up on the Vanderbilts, South Carolinas, Missouri's, Floridas, Kentuckys, Tennessees?



Because SC, MO, FL and TN are superior to most ACC schools?

ACC is a basketball conference not a football conference.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And #fairweathermantrey can't beat me little ol me in a fact checking contest..
> 
> #fairweathermantreylivesmatter..
> 
> ...









weathermantrey said:


> As a Clemson fan I would love to be in the SEC East. Wouldn't have to play Florida State or Louisville this year if that was the case. Could just cruise through the schedule playing cupcakes....




Please see ^above^... We would really love your insight on a factual matter..


----------

